# Any advice for my son's first big BJJ tourny-Grapplers Quest



## Pyrock (Mar 26, 2009)

My son is 7 and will be at the 15th Grapplers Quest in Las Vegas.  He's pretty familiar with tournaments from his other MA (TKD) tourneys but never one for BJJ and from what I hear, Grapplers Quest is pretty big with some big names.  

Does anyone have any advice for him in preparation for the tourney?  He rolls in his BJJ class 3 days a week and wrestles every Saturday then does TKD two days a week so I think he gets plenty of mat time (his choice) and he can hold his own from what I've seen.  As far as nerves, either he's too young to realize it or it just doesn't phase him.  I took him to a fairly large TKD tournament last year where he didn't know a soul other than me and he did just fine and even got 2nd place in his division of 7 kids.  I was more nervous than he was.  Anyway, any advice (training or otherwise) would be appreciated.


----------



## lklawson (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyrock said:


> My son is 7 and will be at the 15th Grapplers Quest in Las Vegas. He's pretty familiar with tournaments from his other MA (TKD) tourneys but never one for BJJ and from what I hear, Grapplers Quest is pretty big with some big names.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice for him in preparation for the tourney?


He's 7.  Just let him have fun.  Don't let him stress.  Tell him you love him.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 27, 2009)

He's fine but advice for dad lol, as above and relax!


----------



## Pyrock (Mar 27, 2009)

He always seems to be relaxed because the fun is always the focus but as his dad, I can't help but be nervous.  By looking at some videos of kids at Grapplers Quest, it seems pretty safe and the refs are pretty close up so they can prevent any injuries.  I dont really care if he wins or loses as long as he has a good experience and meets new people.  During regular practice, he seems to have a grin on his face whether he's submitting someone or tapping out.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2009)

I think that's a  great attitude for you both!


----------

